# Incredible spring trip...



## KUJordan (May 14, 2007)

I took this little trip yesterday as an opportunity to work on my photography skills a bit.  I wanted to try and work on getting some decent lizard shots.

Here are some pics of the habitat at this breathtaking location:













Next was my first attempt at capturing one of those lizard pics.  I saw around 100 or more eastern collared lizards, so I had many opportunities to try:







I was then presented with this interesting opportunity.  I thought I'd take a pic to represent what it would be like if we were hiding in cracks and crevices from "human hunting" herps:







I then found two milk snakes.  I didn't, as you can tell, work on my photography skills with these animals as I see plenty of them anyway:

#1 (gorgeous gentilis/syspila intergrade):






#2 (very small gentilis):






And a pic of our friend, the box turtle:






Now I'm not sure how many of you have had a face to face encounter with this next critter.  They are very interesting indeed, yet very defensive on the same note.  I felt very honored to get this close (<10') to this little fellow, my first live badger- the wolverine of the Midwest:







And to finish off here are a few more collared lizard shots I took of a very pretty male who was surprisingly inquisitive of me:













Anyway, I hope you all enjoyed the pics as much as I did shooting them.  As I really tried hard with these, comments and criticism are welcome.  Thanks.


----------



## LongDucDong (May 14, 2007)

Great shots Jordan! Looks like you had a fun day shooting/hunting.


----------



## cacoseraph (May 14, 2007)

wonderful pics man

i would have been scared of the badger


----------



## beetleman (May 15, 2007)

wow beautiful animals all the way,just love seeing them in their natural habitat:clap:


----------



## Crotalus (May 15, 2007)

Great shots!


----------



## Sheri (May 15, 2007)

LOVE the badger.  

I would really like to have one in the backyard.


----------



## P. Novak (May 15, 2007)

Great pictures and great trip!:clap:  I sure wish I had animals like that in my area.


----------



## syndicate (May 15, 2007)

great pics!that badger is awesome to


----------



## Wadew (May 16, 2007)

Good job man!

           Wade


----------

